# Love Won't Let Me Wait - Available on DVD Feb 2nd



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

AVAILABLE ON DVD ON FEBRUARY 2, 2016

Los Angeles, CA (January 8, 2016) — Alchemy is thrilled to announce the home entertainment release of director Roger Melvin’s LOVE WON’T LET ME WAIT, starring Lamman Rucker (Meet the Browns, Why Did I Get Married?, The Man in 3B) , Vivica A. Fox (TV’s “Empire”, Kill Bill, Independence Day) , Clifton Powell (Ray, Norbit, Rush Hour) and Thea Vidale (Dr. Jekll and Ms. Hyde, Ringmaster) . The film has a running time of 100 minutes, is not rated and will be available on DVD on February 2, 2016.

Roger (Lamman Rucker) is an undeniably charismatic playboy with ill intentions. He manages to date three sisters, Ashley, the intelligent cynic, Michelle the devoted Christian, and Eadie, the party girl, all while convincing their unsuspecting mother (Vivica A. Fox) that he is a good guy.

ABOUT ALCHEMY
Alchemy is the largest independent distributor of film and television content across all platforms and windows in North America. Led by Co-Presidents Scott Guthrie and Kelly Summers, Alchemy develops tailored distribution strategies, from theatrical release to DVD, digital, VOD, and television. The company has distributed the work of some of the world’s finest filmmakers including Gregg Araki, James Cameron, Lee Daniels, Werner Herzog, John Hillcoat, Richard Linklater, Oren Moverman, Gaspar Noe and John Turturro. Past successes include WELCOME TO ME, FADING GIGOLO, WHAT MAISIE KNEW, RAMPART, BERNIE and MEET THE PATELS. Upcoming releases include Rob Zombie’s 31, Nanni Moretti’s MIA MADRE, Yorgos Lanthimos’ THE LOBSTER and Ben Wheatley’s Free Fire.

Alchemy boasts the independent content industry’s preeminent end-to-end supply chain solution for physical and digital distribution. The company is the industry’s largest physical distributor outside of the major studios and Lionsgate, representing the majority of non-studio content at Walmart, Target, Best Buy and Sam’s Club and is the leading independent supplier to digital platforms including iTunes, Netflix and VOD.

Alchemy owns a catalog of more than 1,000 film titles and has deals for the ongoing distribution of film titles and programming for clients including DreamWorks Animation, Magnolia, Microsoft, MPI Media, Music Box Films, nCircle, Phase 4 Films, PBS Distribution, Team Marketing, Well Go USA and Vertical, among many others.




###





LOVE WON’T LET ME WAIT DVD
Street Date: February 2, 2016
Catalog #: A-16629
UPC: 0687797166296
Run Time: 100 Minutes
Rating Not Rated
SRP: $14.99
Format: Widescreen​


----------

